# OCD or ENTJ?



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have been recognized as having ocd and am also an ENTJ i have been medicated for ocd but still love being in control of situations, organizing, etc. Give me your opinion am i an ENTJ or under medicated


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

CJackson017 said:


> I have been recognized as having ocd and am also an ENTJ i have been medicated for ocd but still love being in control of situations, organizing, etc. Give me your opinion am i an ENTJ or under medicated


I don't see you as an ENTJ. If you are being mistyped due to sever OCD that might makes sense.


----------



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

than what would you type me as.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

CJackson017 said:


> than what would you type me as.


Well so far I don't know you well enough. I alluded to Enneagram in your thread in What's my personality type forum. 

From what i have seen so far, you really seem to be holding on to stereotypes. It seems you recently found out what you were and read a bunch of articles on it. One thing that is a nono is typing yourself through test when you have an altered mental state. This being a mental issue , medication, alcohol whatever. 

It might help if you actually wrote some topics or posts that had substance. That way we would get a better idea who you are.


----------



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

ive really thought about it every aspect of my personality and think i am a true entj i love being a leader i love challenging people im more logical than emotional and i am very judgemental


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

ESTP is my wager.


----------



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

fn0rd said:


> ESTP is my wager.


Im sorry but i have no respect for authourity or rules. So that is narrowed out and also i order people based on what i want to accomplish


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

CJackson017 said:


> ive really thought about it every aspect of my personality and think i am a true entj i love being a leader i love challenging people im more logical than emotional and i am very judgemental


ok so you are an ExTJ. 

At the moment I doubt your intuition.


----------



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

well my I.Q. is 135 so if you are assuming im stupid based on looks you are very mistaken.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

CJackson017 said:


> Im sorry but i have no respect for authourity or rules. So that is narrowed out and also i order people based on what i want to accomplish


I am not saying that you are an ESTP yes or no but what the heck does what you just said have to do with being ESTP?

Authority and rules is more J than P. You need to brush up on dichotomy.


You are quite ignorant but I haven't said anything about your intelligence so no need to try and brag to me. Intuition is not connected to intelligence. Thinking for that matter isn't either. If you insinuate that a sensor is dumb once more I will give you infraction.

Edit: Ignorant to MBTI for clarification.


----------



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

No i only value rules and laws that work, I constantly think of ways laws could be improved rules could be changed to allow for a better system.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Your type: NUTS.

Well what do you know, you indeed _are_ an NT. :crazy:


----------



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

Well I am a psycho, okay we have a winner God has figured it out close the thread good job thanks awarded to you.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

hah yoh picked God as the winner, the person who changes her type once a week. Yoh have shown no evidence of being ENTJ. After reading your love for INFP maybe there is something to you being an ESTP.


----------



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

you just said that because your an estp


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

CJackson017 said:


> you just said that because your an estp


Quite the opposite. I would prefer nobody else be an ESTP


----------



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

While I am straight forward and blunt i love being a leader and plan ahead of time.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I can tell you are reading descriptions and quoting stuff. Later when I am off my wifi I wilm get some good quotes on cognitive functions. You need to be open and honest if you really want to be typed.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

TreeBob said:


> hah yoh picked God as the winner, the person who changes her type once a week.


Hey, hey, hey! It's called adaptability, thank yoh _very_ much...


----------

